# Urgent: Check your partner portal page.



## DHJ

Several drivers are seeing random documents, driver's licenses, and other confidential scanned images show up on their documents link on the portal page. I found dozens of strangers' documents. There is a huge problem right now. I've contacted Uber support. If you see strangers info on your page, you might want to contact support as well. It looks like the database is just dumping docs into the document page. What a freaking mess. More identity fraud coming.


----------



## andaas

Yeah, happening here. This is a HUGE failure in privacy/security.


----------



## DHJ

andaas said:


> Yeah, happening here. This is a HUGE failure in privacy/security.


I contacted support but nothing back from them. I contacted travisk nothing back from him. This is such a cluster.


----------



## DHJ

I wonder if this is tied into the new app update today and very bad code? I didn't see any pattern to the id's, just dozens of random scanned docs showing up.


----------



## ubershiza

DHJ said:


> I wonder if this is tied into the new app update today and very bad code? I didn't see any pattern to the id's, just dozens of random scanned docs showing up.


Hopefully it will include some internal doc. Cant wait for some of the corruption dirty laundry to be aired.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Sounds like Uber got hacked.
Tie down the stok certificates.


----------



## chi1cabby

Please take screenshots if you can.

I know the reporter Joseph Cox who wrote about hacked rider accounts.


----------



## chi1cabby

ICYMI, this is from last year:

*Driver Data Breach Due To Uber's Own Fault, App Prone To Hacking! And Uber IS A Tech Company??*


----------



## redd38

Just happened to me. I'm seeing all sorts of info. I logged in with a different browser and it happened there as well. It didn't happen the first time I clicked on 'Vehicles' but I clicked on it a few times and eventually it pulled up a bunch of random people's documents.


----------



## DHJ

chi1cabby said:


> Please take screenshots if you can.
> 
> I know the reporter Joseph Cox who wrote about hacked rider accounts.


I thought about doing that, and then decided against it. All of the screenshots would contain scanned images of data perfect for identity fraud. Then downloading and transmitting it to a 3rd party could put me in a very bad situation.


----------



## DHJ

And it's back. I have hundreds of drivers licenses on my screen now.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

You would think they(FUBER) would pull the so called plug on the website! WTF UBER! MORONS!!!


----------



## DexNex

Wow.


----------



## DHJ

Yep, the above screen is what I'm seeing. It's loading hundreds of documents.


----------



## DHJ

Just hitting reload on the correct document page caused the incorrect data to start loading. I can't believe they haven't shut the site down.


----------



## DexNex

DHJ said:


> Yep, the above screen is what I'm seeing. It's loading hundreds of documents.


Are you on iOS or android?


----------



## DHJ

DexNex said:


> Are you on iOS or android?


I'm on a desktop Mac.


----------



## CommanderXL

DexNex said:


> Are you on iOS or android?


I'm on my iPhone in Safari


----------



## Simon

Im not seeing any of that.


----------



## DexNex

http://gawker.com/uber-data-breach-exposes-licenses-and-irs-documents-for-1736336324


----------



## chi1cabby

*Uber Left Hundreds of Drivers' Licenses and Social Security Numbers Exposed*
Written by 
*LORENZO FRANCESCHI-BICCHIERAI*


----------



## Whiteorchids

This is horrible. Fee increases, cancel fees taken away in markets, new app, maybe Uber driver getting back at Travis.


----------



## elelegido

"Uber said the data leak affected no more than 674 drivers in the US, which resulted in fewer than a thousand documents exposed."

Oh, in that case it's alright.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

elelegido said:


> "Uber said the data leak affected no more than 674 drivers in the US, which resulted in fewer than a thousand documents exposed."
> 
> Oh, in that case it's alright.


What that stat fails to say is how many phones it leaked the info to.


----------



## That's the Rub

It's was not limited to phones. I have it up still on my PC. The problem seems fixed but I still have the tab up.
It is easy to cut and paste from a PC the entire page. Not Cool.

mostly people from Washington State, Illinois and Massachusetts

I pressed page down 64 times to get from top to bottom.


----------



## Optimus Uber

Doesn't surprise me. Like I always said they are a bunch of millennial morons. There is no quality control. They are all 5*'s. They can do no wrong. And there is no quality controls in place to prevent stupid from ****ing up. 

Proof once again, that their technical staff aren't qualified to do their jobs. 

Makes me laugh, they have validated today what I have been saying for over a year. 

Ubers programmers are a bunch of morons. They know jack shit how to program anything.


----------



## phathom

That's the Rub said:


> It's was not limited to phones. I have it up still on my PC. The problem seems fixed but I still have the tab up.
> It is easy to cut and paste from a PC the entire page. Not Cool.
> 
> mostly people from Washington State, Illinois and Massachusetts
> 
> I pressed page down 64 times to get from top to bottom.


Well shit. I'm from Washington state. I guess they said that Uber will follow up with each victim individually. But this sucks.


----------



## chi1cabby

phathom said:


> I guess they said that Uber will follow up with each victim individually.


It'll be one year of Credit Monitoring from Experian.

See Sydney Uber's thread:
*"Important Notice From Uber" - Fraud Alert
*
This is the letter received by the 50K Drivers who were affected by the last Data Breach:


----------



## Octosaur

How do you find out if your info was leaked?


----------



## Whiteorchids

They should give everyone a rate increase. They sell breached info on very expensive list to crooks. I was reading about it the other day. This is awful. I just joined. I was leary about uploading documents with my SSN in the first place.


----------



## LEAFdriver

Hmmm.....I'm from IL....and now somehow, my info is gone. 

Your Vehicle Registration is missing. Update
Your Rasier Vehicle Inspection Form (Instructions: http://t.uber.com/cvi) is missing. Update
Your Certificate of Insurance is missing. Update


----------



## UberNorthStar

LEAFdriver
My app shows I am missing:

Proof of Insurance
 Vehicle Registration
 TNC Vehicle Sticker
Yet all three items are still showing on the page!


----------



## That's the Rub

LEAFdriver said:


> Hmmm.....I'm from IL....and now somehow, my info is gone.


I also now (22:19 PST) show my Docs are missing but just to right of that are my Docs. I would think there are some stressed programmers out there.
Leaf Driver: I see no females from Illinois on the page that was served up to me.


----------



## Octosaur

Im in Los Angeles. Just logged in and it shows my info, but next to it, it states ask my paperwork is missing. Such crap.


----------



## Whiteorchids

UberNorthStar said:


> LEAFdriver
> My app shows I am missing:
> 
> Proof of Insurance
> Vehicle Registration
> TNC Vehicle Sticker
> Yet all three items are still showing on the page!


My portal showing that too. I'm in CA. Where in my partners are those documents supposed to be?


----------



## Whiteorchids

Ok found documents on my app but they are missing. When I click on them it ask to have access to my camera. What should we do?


----------



## Whiteorchids

Whiteorchids said:


> Ok found documents on my app but they are missing. When I click on them it ask to have access to my camera. What should we do?





Octosaur said:


> Im in Los Angeles. Just logged in and it shows my info, but next to it, it states ask my paperwork is missing. Such crap.


I'm in OC why do they show our documents online and in the app anyway? What's the purpose of that. Why don't they just notify us by email or TM when they are expiring?


----------



## UberNorthStar

I think it may have to do with the update yesterday.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Whiteorchids said:


> Ok found documents on my app but they are missing. When I click on them it ask to have access to my camera. What should we do?


POST # 38/Whiteorchids: BAIL ON THIS
TRAVIS-SCENTED
S H ☆ T - S H O W ! Then call the Office
of Shannon Liss-Riordan in Boston.

Mentoring Bison: The rest of Your Life
will do Much Better WITHOUT #[F]Uber.


----------



## ubershiza

"Earlier today, Uber released a new "Uber Partner app, designed to give drivers more information so Uber works better for them." It also inadvertently gave anyone access to an untold number of sensitive scanned documents for almost 1,000 of these same drivers." 
So does that mean it was a success???


----------



## chi1cabby

*Uber accidentally leaks personal data for hundreds of drivers*
*http://www.theverge.com/2015/10/14/...t=chorus&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter*


----------



## chi1cabby

*An Uber glitch exposed tons of its drivers' personal information*
*http://www.businessinsider.com/uber...sed-personal-information-from-drivers-2015-10*


----------



## merkurfan

So they are a shitty technology company AND a shitty cab company...


----------



## Lorenzofb

Hey guys! I'm Lorenzo, one of the reporters that wrote about this. Has any of you heard from Uber yet?


----------



## DHJ

I contacted uber support and travisk directly within a few minutes of seeing it. I've heard nothing from Uber. I don't expect to, quite honestly.


----------



## Lorenzofb

Well, I'm asking because Uber told me that they "will follow up with them [Uber drivers] directly" yesterday...Was your data in there?


----------



## DHJ

Oh, I would also like to point out that it wasn't fixed "within 30 minutes" or whatever Uber stated. I contacted them at 3:29pm and I could still refresh the page and see other drivers' data at 5:02pm. I write code and I understand the fix might have been quite complex, but they could at least be honest about it.


----------



## Bart McCoy

At the time of when it was going on, my account was good, i saw nobody else's info. Just today though it says all my documents are missing


----------



## DHJ

I reported the issue to them. I have no idea if my info was on another driver's page. There is simply no way a driver could "know" that another driver saw their information. It was just dumping image after image into the web browser. Hundreds of documents, photos, IDs, insurance cards, registrations, etc. I guess Uber is stating that they are aware of which documents were being queried incorrectly? Who knows.


----------



## Bart McCoy

UBer said that some folks social security numbers were exposed. I never uploaded any documents with that on there. What scanned documents of soc sec number would Uber have??


Also, my dashboard says all my documents are missing. But in the driver app it says everything is good with the correct expiration dates


----------



## Lorenzofb

DHJ, can you contact me? lorenzofb AT vice com or 917 257 13 82


----------



## Bart McCoy

so here's the BS, Uber lost all my documents, and now asking me to re-upload them???????????????????? i emailed them today after finding out they were missing


----------



## LEAFdriver

Bart McCoy said:


> so here's the BS, Uber lost all my documents, and now asking me to re-upload them???????????????????? i emailed them today after finding out they were missing


I was afraid of this. Are they going to compensate you for your time and trouble since it wasn't YOUR error? They should! Are you able to log on?
Did those documents TRULY need updating.....or would they have still been good if Uber hadn't LOST them? 

(Please let us know how they respond to your email!)


----------



## Octosaur

DHJ said:


> Oh, I would also like to point out that it wasn't fixed "within 30 minutes" or whatever Uber stated. I contacted them at 3:29pm and I could still refresh the page and see other drivers' data at 5:02pm. I write code and I understand the fix might have been quite complex, but they could at least be honest about it.


 Yeah, I checked my information long after the reports came out, and actually still am having the issue with no paperwork beinf uploaded, even though I can see the papers next to the issue. I'm still having that issue.


----------



## merkurfan

Same here. They are still in my profile but not in the right place. Cant go on line. Dont really care.


----------



## MoneyUber4

Drum rolling.
*Strike will start on Friday 5:00 PM*. 
It is ok, If you do not want to participate -

*No Drivers = No Uber *
**Let us know where you are going to be driving so we can send you pick up request. *How many pings do you want?* 10 or 20 request?


----------



## Octosaur

MoneyUber4 said:


> Drum rolling.
> *Strike will start on Friday 5:00 PM*.
> It is ok, If you do not want to participate -
> 
> *No Drivers = No Uber *
> **Let us know where you are going to be driving so we can send you pick up request. *How many pings do you want?* 10 or 20 request?


So what, you're going to screw the people who are driving by pinging and canceling multiple times? Kinda makes you the **** taking money from those that can't afford to miss, although i might be understanding you incorrectly.


----------



## MoneyUber4

Octosaur said:


> So what, you're going to screw the people who are driving by pinging and canceling multiple times? Kinda makes you the **** taking money from those that can't afford to miss, although i might be understanding you incorrectly.


No, I am not going to be making any money.
I am on Strike.

You are free to drive around, it is going to be surging to the roof. 
*How many pings do you want?*


----------



## chi1cabby

*Drivers Slam Uber for Latest Data Leak*
By Lorenzofb


----------



## Octosaur

MoneyUber4 said:


> No, I am not going to be making any money.
> I am on Strike.
> 
> You are free to drive around, it is going to be surging to the roof.
> *How many pings do you want?*


Then what's with the question about pings?


----------



## MoneyUber4

MoneyUber4 said:


> No, I am not going to be making any money.
> I am on Strike.
> 
> You are free to drive around, it is going to be surging to the roof.
> *How many pings do you want?*


You can support the strike on Oct 16 to Oct 18 by *Ordering rides and cancelling before the 5 mins grace period.*

*We need to call the attention of all new drivers.*


----------



## Octosaur

So like i said. You'll be ordering rides from people who are working and cancel, taking money and time away from them. I understand striking, but why screw the people that decided to drive?


----------



## merkurfan

Octosaur said:


> So like i said. You'll be ordering rides from people who are working and cancel, taking money and time away from them. I understand striking, but why screw the people that decided to drive?


I agree.. the ping and cancel hurts the driver.. You are hurting the wrong person.


----------



## Octosaur

merkurfan said:


> I agree.. the ping and cancel hurts the driver.. You are hurting the wrong person.


Exactly! There are plenty of people out there that bed the money much much more than we do in order to make ends meet. By pinging them and canceling, you take away the prospect of the getting an actual paying ride, this making you just as bad, out not a little worse than the company we are trying to fight. Frankly if you do end up doing this, i hope someone kicks you in the nuts.


----------



## merkurfan

chi1cabby said:


> *Drivers Slam Uber for Latest Data Leak*
> By Lorenzofb


Omg i was quoted  twice!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Ping and cancel on all scabs.
Brilliant.
I might work a late set of shifts this weekend, it might be Christmas for cabbies.


----------



## merkurfan

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Ping and cancel on all scabs.
> Brilliant.


Or the guy who has to feed his kidswho likely didnt even know about the strike....


----------



## PTUber

I've said it before there are tons of drivers who have no idea there is a strike even happening why should they be getting pinged and canceled?? They aren't "scabs" just people trying to make a buck. No I'm not driving this weekend.


----------

